# 1988 chevy silverado c1500 radio



## jeremy101 (Sep 7, 2009)

i am have ing a lot of trouble with the radio. the guy i got it from unhookrd the orginal radio, and did not finish hooking up the aftermarket radio, and i have no idea what wires go to what, can anyone help me?????:sigh:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You give us no information but only that you need help and its an after market radio?
Here's a link with wire information, need more please be more specific on what issue your having?

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/472.html


----------

